# Shock arrival Of Twins Freya & Layla Sorry It's Long!!!!!



## malpal

Well I really don't know where to start......

So after being giving walking sticks to get me through the last week of my twin pregnancy I was pretty miserable, I was due to be induced on Tuesday 11th May at 39+1. 
I had a midwife appointment booked for 5th May at 2.00pm which I struggled to with the help of my sticks! It was a long appointment as I had lots to fill my midwife in on after my admittance to hospital at the weekend due to high BP. 
Midwife started to do all the usual checks and discovered that my BP was again very high at 120/92. She was extremely concerned that I was in so much pain and obviously that my BP was so high. She was very disappointed that no-one had done a vaginal exam whilst in hospital to see if anything was happening. She decided that she wanted me to go back to hospital and be assessed on the unit, and called ahead to tell them that I was on my way. She also requested that I have an internal so sent me with a letter stating this. 
Got to the unit at around 3.30pm and was put onto the monitors straight away, twins were moving fine and they found that I was having regular contractions. Bp was still high so they called for the consultant. A very useless SHO came to see me and decided that my BP was high due to the pain I was in with walking! She then told me that they would send me home with strong painkillers and basically I would have to sit tight and wait for the induction. I asked about the internal as my mw had requested and she said that she could get a Midwife to do one but she really didn't see the point. I requested to have one all the same. She left and they took me off the monitors and the mw started the internal. Her face was a picture when she discovered that I was 4cms dilated, she said that she could feel the head and the waters were bulging and extremely tight on the baby&#8217;s head. She immediately shouted for the SHO to come back and she then told her that she couldn't send me home as my waters would be breaking at anytime!!! I felt a huge relief at not being sent home, after being fobbed off for so long. 
As I was having twins I was admitted straight to the labour ward at around 5.30pm. My DH arrived and a senior midwife came to go through a birth plan with me. She spend a long time explaining that it would be best if I had an epidural as I could be whisked to theatre at anytime. I really didn&#8217;t want this and asked if I could put it off for a while before I made my decision. The next few hours I had different people come in and out bringing different pieces of equipment, the room was full! Everyone kept saying that they were bringing things in just in case as they like to be prepared with twins. I was allowed to stay active until around 9.00pm and then I was told I would have to put onto a bed and stay with the monitors on as the contractions were getting stronger and the risk of twin 1&#8217;s heart rate dropping would increase. So I was hooked up to the fetal monitors and that&#8217;s where I stayed. 12.00am twin 1&#8217;s heart rate dropped and they thought that it might be to do with the fact that twin 2 had moved positions and could be pressing on cord. They bought the ultrasound machine in and the position was checked, twin 2 was still transverse. I was put onto my side and twin 1&#8217;s heartrate picked up. I started on the gas and air at around 1.00am by this time my waters still hadn&#8217;t gone but labour was progressing really well. At around 3.45am I was having intense pressure pains so DH called in the mw, I asked her to check as I felt sure that the baby was coming. I remember saying to my DH that as soon as my waters had broke the baby would be here. The midwife came in and did an internal and told me that I was 8 cms but the head was really low. She asked me if I wanted some pethadine and I agreed, she left the room to go and get it, a few minutes later I screamed at my dh that I really needed to push, I truly couldn&#8217;t hold back the urge but part of me was worried as I knew I was only 8cms, so I probably wasn&#8217;t ready. I did one push and then there was a huge gush, my waters had broke, I yelled that my waters had gone and that I couldn&#8217;t stop pushing, I felt something and yelled that I thought the head was out, dh had stood up to press the alarm button and then screamed that it wasn&#8217;t the head it was the baby!! Twin 1 had been delivered just after my waters had broke with just DH and I in the room, the commotion that followed was something out of a film, about 10 people ran into the room , everyone was shocked to see a baby lying at the foot of the bed! Twin 1 was whisked off quickly and the end of the bed was taken away and my legs put into the stirrups. As twin 2 was transverse and the shock delivery I was told that she would need to be turned by hand! Twin 2&#8217;s waters were then broken and I was told not to stop sucking on the gas, the feeling was unbelievable, I don&#8217;t remember it being painful, I think I was in shock and adrenaline got me through, but it was surreal to be able to feel somebody grabbing something inside you! 11 minutes later and 2 pushes twin 2 was born. 
Needless to say I did need stitches, not surprising after what had happened. The poor midwife who had checked me was very shocked and quite upset as she had literally just left the room with me at 8cms. I don&#8217;t think anyone could have seen it coming, the midwifes and consultant were wonderful and acted very quickly under the surprise and shock. 
So with just gas and air my two beautiful daughters were born. 
Twin 1 Freya Jean was born at 3.58am and weighed 5ib14oz and Twin 2 Layla Max was born at 4.09am and weighed 6ib2oz. 
Both are just perfect and we feel truly blessed to now have 3 gorgeous daughters. 
xxxxx



All ready for home!


----------



## mushmouth

oh wow - just read though that and WELL DONE YOU!!!! 
congrats hon - theyre stunning!


----------



## kimbobaloobob

wow thats amazing, 3 pushes for two babys 
well done :)


----------



## Boothh

wow amazing! they are so sweet congratulations and well done! xxx


----------



## pinky1987

Wow, congrats hun,they are gorgeous!!!xxx


----------



## meganb

Huge congrats Malpal - your girls are absolutely gorgeous!!

Must be such a huge relief to finally have them here and be out of pain.

x


----------



## Jessa

Absolutely incredible story! Glad to hear the twins are here! :)


----------



## Lorts

Blimey - thats the way to do it!! Congratulations!!


----------



## ~KACI~

Wow certainly was a quick deliverery! lol 

Congratulations x


----------



## TwoBumps

Wow thats incredible!!! Congratulations x


----------



## LeanneS177

wow, amazing birth story for twins! congratulations!!


----------



## muddles

OMG at you delivering one baby by yourself!! Would loved to have seen the midwives face when she came back in! Well done and congratulations your girls are lovely!


----------



## Janiepops

Absolutely amazing!!! Well done, and congratulations!!! :D xx


----------



## Jemma_x

congrats x


----------



## Dream.A.Dream

Wow, congratulations xx


----------



## Spiderspinz

Cute cute cute must be lovely to have twin baby girls congratulations!


----------



## abz

aboslutely amazing :D :D

did your OH panic with you lying there with a sudden baby appearance? i think mine would have passed out :D

abz xx


----------



## alyesya

well done hun you have a great story to tell your girls when they are older , that's amaizing !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## malpal

abz said:


> aboslutely amazing :D :D
> 
> did your OH panic with you lying there with a sudden baby appearance? i think mine would have passed out :D
> 
> abz xx

Abz, there was no time to panic, especially as he knew he needed to hold it together for the next one being born! xx


----------



## embo216

Congratulations! They are soo beautiful :cloud9:


----------



## polo_princess

OMG WOW, what an amazing birth story, so so pleased for you hun, many congrats :hugs:

I bet Lexie is so excited to have 2 new baby sisters :cloud9:


----------



## pink23

congratulations they are so cute x x


----------



## abz

malpal said:


> abz said:
> 
> 
> aboslutely amazing :D :D
> 
> did your OH panic with you lying there with a sudden baby appearance? i think mine would have passed out :D
> 
> abz xx
> 
> Abz, there was no time to panic, especially as he knew he needed to hold it together for the next one being born! xxClick to expand...


wow. what a story :D


----------



## cheryl6

wow true birth story and half 
well done to you xxxxxxxx


----------



## wilbrabeany

well done bloody brilliant!!!


----------



## mamato2more

How neat! Glad you were able to do vag with them!! Congrats to your family!


----------



## RebaMc

Amazing!!!! Well done you :) They are absolutely beautiful.


----------



## Laura2919

Congratulations!! Bet Lexie is loving being a big sis!


----------



## malpal

Lexie doesn't know what's hit her!!! To her they are both called Layla! She finds them fascinating and watches them with such concentration!!


----------



## abz

malpal said:


> Lexie doesn't know what's hit her!!! To her they are both called Layla! She finds them fascinating and watches them with such concentration!!

ha. that is lovely. i suppose it would be very confusing having two babies looking the same arrive at once to such a little person :D

abz xx


----------



## lollylou1

huge massive congratulations sounds like an eventful birth but im glad all went well hunny, your new baby girls look gorgeous

Lots of love to u all 

Lou
xxx


----------



## tickledpink3

Congratulations on such lovely baby girls and quick birth! Their outfits in your avatar are just too adorable


----------



## pinkmummy

Congrats hunni they are gorgeous!! xx


----------



## mumexpctinno3

Congratulations, they are beautiful xxx


----------



## cleckner04

Congrats!!!


----------



## chele

oh wow what an amazing birth story
Sooo cute xx


----------



## lovealittle1

congrats they are beautiful


----------



## Sophie1205

Wow what an amazing story hun!!!
Massive congrats! they are so beautiful!!!!! xxx


----------



## Panda_Ally

incredable!! Congrats!!


----------



## katrina1987

Congratulations x


----------



## Tiff

EEEEEEE!!! They're gorgeous!!!! SO proud of you sweetheart!


----------



## helen1234

congratulations hun 

xxxx


----------



## _Vicky_

FABULOUS!!!!!! Just on gas and air??? whoop whoop - well done you!!!


----------



## Nut_Shake

Ahh what a great story it turned out to be  xx


----------



## CookieDough23

What absolute angels. Beautiful, beautiful babies. Congrats, you must be very proud! Best of luck with your bundles of joy! :)


----------



## Deux

It's so nice to hear about a natural twin birth, hope my story is similiar to yours! Congrats and thanks for sharing!


----------



## broodylocket

aww wow, what a eventful time! congrats they are gorgeous xxx


----------



## GersPrincess

What an amazing birth! Congratulations, your little girls are so beautiful xx


----------



## mamalove

Great story! Congratulations! They're gorgeous xxx


----------



## Bumber

Bless your heart. it was all go wasnt it. So glad all ok. xx


----------



## twiggy56

You are a star! You did really well with your pain relief and pushes!!

congrats on your beautiful babies, they are so cute.

:flower:


----------



## Cactusgirl

what an amazing story!! Cannot believe you thought it was the head out and the whole baby was there on the bed! Your DH did well not to pass out with the shock!

Congratulations they are beautiful!
x


----------



## Pinkgirl

Congrats
Gorgeous photos
xx


----------



## missmousemum2

Congratulations! The girls are absolutely stunning! x


----------



## bambikate

wow well done you they are gorgeous x x


----------



## princess2406

Congratulations and well done you! x


----------



## lottie7

A truly beautiful birth story. Congratulations on you girls. 
xxxx


----------



## Liz2

What an amazing birth story! Congrats, they are beautiful!


----------



## twinklestar

congrats and well done you did fab x


----------



## mandy121

congrats ur girls are so lovely xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Linzi

Theyre so blimmin cute!!! Can I have them? Please?

:D

Huge congrats hun :) xxx


----------



## MUMOF5

Wow congratulations, they are gorgeous, you must be so proud :flower:. xx


----------



## jen1604

Wow!You did so well!

Congrats honey :happydance: x


----------



## hannahR

Great story,well done you.xxxx


----------



## xolily

awww wow! they are gorgeous! x


----------



## BlackBerry25

Awwww double cuteness :) :) They look so adorable, I love them!! :)

Congrats!! I liked your birth story!


----------



## jen35

What a great birth story! Congratulations on your beautiful little girls:hugs:


----------



## lewiepud08

omg they are gorgeuos!!! huge congratulations hun xx


----------



## ragdoll

What a dramatic entrance. They are goregous


----------



## happigail

omg!!!!!!! congrats!


----------



## Beadette

Congratulations xx


----------



## Sarahkka

malpal - haven't been in this section in ages, so I'm a bit late in telling you congrats! Beautiful daughters! :)


----------



## Agiboma

Twins a very precious congrats and well done


----------



## xxEMZxx

congrats x


----------



## bathbabe

Congratulations and well done!!! xxx


----------



## ArticBaby

Congratulations :baby::baby:


----------

